# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  differents types de moteur de jeu

## Asmod_D

bonjour,

peut 'on  faire tout type de jeu avec un moteur de jeux ou les moteurs de jeux ont une spcialisation?

quels sont les grandes diffrence en terme de performence entre les moteurs de jeux gratuit et payant ? ce valent 'ils ?


est 'il prefrable d'assembler son moteur de jeux : -ogre3D :graphisme .
-physx :physique -fmod : son etc ..

merci !

----------


## oxyde356

C'est le genre de questions o l'on ne peut pas vraiment rpondre, a c'est mieux car cela dpend de l'utilisation que tu veux en faire, c'est comme le choix d'un langage donc.
Alors non tu ne peux pas faire tout type de jeux avec n'importe quel moteur, en gnral les moteurs de jeux sont au moins spcialis pour ... bah un type, genre stratgie, shooter, simulation de vol etc... aprs il est toujours possible de le faire dvier de son but initiale (je crois qu'il y a un jeu de stratgie fait avec le moteur de Unreal Tournament 3). Les seuls moteurs o l'on peut faire n'importe quels types de jeux sont des moteurs "gnriques", comme Ogre que tu cite par exemple le problme c'est que pour conserver cette gnricit ils ne fournissent pas autant d'outils que les moteurs spcialiss et donc pour faire un certain type de jeu avec un moteur gnrique il te faudra dfinir tous les outils que le moteur spcialis te donnerait.
Sur la question, est-il prfrable d'assembler son moteur, bah oui et non encore une fois a dpend de ce que tu veux faire, si tu veux faire un ttris, autant te crer ton petit moteur trs spcialis (je sais mme pas si on peut vraiment parler de moteur dans ce cas l) si tu veux faire un jeu plus consquent et que tu sais qu'il y a des moteurs que tu peux utiliser qui peuvent trs bien grs une partie de ton jeu (la physique avec physx par exemple) et bien pourquoi s'en priver.
Je ne crois pas qu'il y est dj eu de benchmarks entre moteurs de jeux gratuit ou payant mais il me paraitrait assez vident que les moteurs payant soient meilleurs (je vais me faire taper moi  ::D: ), enfin en tout cas en terme de performance ET fonctionnalits aprs performance pure c'est bien moins sr. Une faon simple de s'en rassurer et de comptabiliser le nombre de jeux qui marchent bass sur un moteur gratuit et le nombre de jeux qui marchent bass sur un moteur payant (ou propritaire et non distribus). Aprs les conclusions ne sont pas toujours videntes, un jour Havok tait payant le lendemain il tait gratuit et c'est pas pour autant qu'il est plus ou moins meilleur qu'avant.

----------


## Asmod_D

merci !

----------


## oxyde356

Pas de quoi, n'oublie pas de cliquer sur le bouton Rsolu  :;):

----------

